# My Name is Earl 10/18 "Creative Writing"



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Darnell's "Respect the Meat" was the bright spot in an otherwise meh episode...


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I loved Darnell's spot. Joy's wasn't too bad either though.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Wow...that was TERRIBLE


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

This was one of the worst episodes of this show ever as far as I'm concerned. The most amusing part was Joy's for me.

Z


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I thought it was a clever filler episode that gave everyone a moment to shine. I loved that everyone's story was told in a unique style, both visually and plotwise.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

WinBear said:


> I thought it was a clever filler episode that gave everyone a moment to shine. I loved that everyone's story was told in a unique style, both visually and plotwise.


That's the way I saw it. Yeah, I know it was filler, but it was still fun.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

I've watched Earl since the first episode, and as many can attest to, i'm a huge Jason Lee (and really, anything View Askewniverse) fan - however I think I'm gonna cancel my season pass for this.

When they showed Randy doing whatever the heck he was doing, I turned it off.

RIP Earl


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

scottjf8 said:


> I've watched Earl since the first episode, and as many can attest to, i'm a huge Jason Lee (and really, anything View Askewniverse) fan - however I think I'm gonna cancel my season pass for this.
> 
> When they showed Randy doing whatever the heck he was doing, I turned it off.
> 
> RIP Earl


Have you been disappointed with the show for a while? Or because of this episode?

J


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

jwjody said:


> Have you been disappointed with the show for a while? Or because of this episode?
> 
> J


This whole season is complete dreck. I think the problem is, they had a great formula the first 2 years with "the list" but they've tried to change the show too much and it just doesn't work.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Awful. I didn't even finish the thing.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

Is Earl suppose to stay in prison the entire season? I think there's still a lot of stuff on the list that needs to be taken care of so I'm wondering if they're going to wrap up the prison storyline soon.

J


----------



## thebigmo (Feb 12, 2005)

zordude said:


> This was one of the worst episodes of this show ever as far as I'm concerned.


Ditto


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't mind them trying something different, but this was just completely unfunny - whatever they were trying, they failed to pull it off...

I agree they need to get Earl out of prison, and go back to story lines about the list. If they don't get the show back on track soon, tonight's episode will forever be remembered as the moment Earl jumped the shark...


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Time for Earl to get out of jail and go back to what was funny the first two seasons.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

I have somewhat of an OC personality and I normally absolutely have to finish an episode (and usually an entire series) if I start it at all.

I turned this one off after Randy's "story"


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

I've been wondering if Jaime Pressly was still pregnant when these episodes were shot, but seeing her as Darnell's backup dancer proved that she's not pregnant anymore.

It was a strange premise for an episode, but after Randy's story, I thought it was decent (maybe Catalina and Joy in the skimpy outfits kept me distracted).

I wonder if Eddie Steeples was actually singing in the Darnell segment?


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

We enjoyed it!

Maybe it was a bit of filler - However, we thought that each of the segments was pretty good; especially CrabMan's song.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

I liked it. I think being in prison has revitalized the show, which was getting a little stale last year.

I wouldn't want every episode to be like this, but I thought it was fun.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

stalemate said:


> I turned this one off after Randy's "story"


Go back and catch Darnell's, at least.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

The whole prison plot line is getting old. I also miss the endings with Earl and Randy in bed. Free Earl!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> We enjoyed it!
> 
> Maybe it was a bit of filler - However, we thought that each of the segments was pretty good; especially CrabMan's song.


Same here.

I liked Randy's too.

Not a great episode, but still funny. They've had worse.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

LifeIsABeach said:


> The whole prison plot line is getting old.


I agree this was a horrible episode (as has been much of the season). I actually fell asleep in the middle of it. When they went off on the first fantasy sequence, I asked my husband "are the writers for Scrubs writing this show now" and trying to ruin it too? :down:



LifeIsABeach said:


> The whole prison plot line is getting old. I also miss the endings with Earl and Randy in bed.


Me too! Instead we get the ridiculous "return for more Earl" now (just like Scrubs does as well) only to find them come back for credits after suckering you into staying there for more commercials and then "now the Office" which I do NOT watch. Burn in Hell NBC!

Get Earl back to what made it a hit last season!

Cheryl


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I enjoyed it from the perspective that it was an entertaining half hour. It wasn't a standard Earl show, instead they seemed to give the writers free reign to do whatever they wanted with the characters. Whether or not they should have done that is debatable, but I found it artistically entertaining nonetheless.

Best line of the night: Joy looks down at her belly and says something like "Don't be surprised if you get a visitor tonight."


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Worst. Episode. Ever. I'm a huge fan but I fast-forwarded and eventually just gave up. Get Earl out of prison and let's get back to what made this show so good.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

It may not have been a "typical Earl" show, but I enjoyed the heck out of it. I thought it was clever and had some pretty funny parts.

I loved Darnell's segment.

I also loved Earl's blank imagination and then when he couldn't get the gymnast out of his head.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

bdowell said:


> That's the way I saw it. Yeah, I know it was filler, but it was still fun.


+1

Unquestionably a "filler" episode but...

A "filler" episode of "Earl" is still better than 90% of all the episodes of other sitcoms! :up:

Still well worth watching! 

Joy's animated segment reminded me of something Robert Smiegal might have come up with for "Saturday TV Funhouse" on SNL. The cartoon blood and gore involved, especially had the feel of "Funhouse."

I liked Crabman's video, Joy's animated segment, and Catalina's over-the-top parody of spanish soap operas. The "triple take" of spanish-soap-opera-villenesse-Joy's maniacal laugh nearly made me fall off the sofa! 

I also just about fell out at the notion that in Randy's superhero fantasy his "sidekick" was H. R. Pufinstuff! If you're under 40, you probably didn't get that reference, or have any clue who that character was! :up:

Edit: I'd bet the older viewers laughed at Randy's segment, and the younger ones, not recognizing that character are the ones going, "Huh? Totally unfunny!" I'll just bet...


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Well, at 30, I recognized H.R. Pufinstuff. But, I had to get Jeff to explain to me why it was funny.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Darnells segment was produced like an exspensive Music Video. Sounded great, dancing was great. VERY Funny stuff.

That dancing episode of Scrubs was one of my favorites too, so I didn't might seeing Earl do it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

We enjoyed the heck out of it and thought it was hysterical. I guess you have to be in the same state of impairment as the writers who were clearly on hallucinogenics- we have no chemical fun around here anymore but alcohol sorta works if you're in a goofy enough mood.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Fish Man said:


> I also just about fell out at the notion that in Randy's superhero fantasy his "sidekick" was H. R. Pufinstuff! If you're under 40, you probably didn't get that reference, or have any clue who that character was! :up:


It was also a great callback to last week's episode when Randy forgot to do something because he got sidetracked watching a days-long Sid & Marty Krofft marathon.


----------



## fog00 (Jan 3, 2007)

After Randy's story, Earl's line of "The Doctor always said he was borderline artistic" had me laughing my ass off.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Best line of the night: Joy looks down at her belly and says something like "Don't be surprised if you get a visitor tonight."


I'm pretty sure that was last week's episode.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

firerose818 said:


> Well, at 30, I recognized H.R. Pufinstuff. But, I had to get Jeff to explain to me why it was funny.


Missed most of the show due to weather reports pre-empting the show.

However, we did get to see the HR Pufinstuff. I love it when they show Saturday morning "tv stars" of the 70's.

The 60+ yr old watching with us had no idea who HR Pufinstuff is.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I'm tired of Earl being in jail. Get him out and marking more things off of his list. This episode wasn't bad, but it wasn't great either.

tk


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> +1
> 
> Unquestionably a "filler" episode but...
> 
> ...


I must be an "older viewer," because I certainly got that one right away. 

Anyway, I thought the whole episode was funny.

I'm not saying I'd want them to do this every episode, but it was a fun change of pace.


----------



## nparker7 (Jan 18, 2006)

fog00 said:


> After Randy's story, Earl's line of "The Doctor always said he was borderline artistic" had me laughing my ass off.


I thought the same thing. This episode made me think of the "My Name is (insert character name here)" takeoffs from last season. Gives their perspective on something. I liked it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I didn't think it was a great episode, by any means, but I didn't think it was horrible, and certainly wouldn't call it a "jump the shark" moment. 

However, I do hope they get Earl out of prison soon.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

nparker7 said:


> I thought the same thing. This episode made me think of the "My Name is (insert character name here)" takeoffs from last season. Gives their perspective on something. I liked it.


My name is HR Pufinstuff...and I have no idea what I'm doing here.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

firerose818 said:


> Well, at 30, I recognized H.R. Pufinstuff. But, I had to get Jeff to explain to me why it was funny.


Can you explain to me? I recognized the name but nothing else. I also fell asleep while watching last night, so have to finish it tonight.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

jenhudson said:


> Can you explain to me? I recognized the name but nothing else. I also fell asleep while watching last night, so have to finish it tonight.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HR_Puffinstuff

Apparently it was just very surreal and trippy, which is why it fit in well with Randy's imagination.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

firerose818 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HR_Puffinstuff
> 
> Apparently it was just very surreal and trippy, which is why it fit in well with Randy's imagination.


Indeed.

The show was *very* trippy. Everything (furniture, lampposts, trees, grass, walls) was alive and sentient. "Pee-Wee's Playhouse" also toyed with this concept.

Watching H. R. Puffinstuff on acid for a total mind-blowing experience was popular within the LSD culture. (I have no experience of doing *that*, for the record.  )

This tied in with:


Randy's imagination in general.
The show last season where Randy really was tripping and saw everything as claymation.
Randy's reference to watching a Sid and Marty Krofft marathon last week.

Edit: I'm actually almost tempted to interpret Randy's story as him having a "flashback" experience from his "trip" of last season. Neat continuity, IMHO.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

speedcouch said:


> Me too! Instead we get the ridiculous "return for more Earl" now (just like Scrubs does as well) only to find them come back for credits after suckering you into staying there for more commercials and then "now the Office" which I do NOT watch. Burn in Hell NBC!


Commercials???


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

Randy's part was great IMO- the little things like punching thru a safe and then donating the money to "Sick Dogs and Cats", a sumo wrestler with a bazooka, etc. was just perfect for his character. Plus, I'm a sucker for anytime a monkey shows up.

Joy's and Catalina's stunk IMO, Crabmans was good and I even got a laugh from Earls at the end ("tell us how the wings tasted again").


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

GDG76 said:


> Plus, I'm a sucker for anytime a monkey shows up.


Pretty sure tht was an orangatang (sp?).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I thought it was funny and clever. You had to listen for the real funny stuff. The lines were subtle but good.

It told a lot about the characters. Like Darnell's video being full of big words. I love the Darnell backstory.

Oh, but it is a shame that the show even did something a little different!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Oh, but it is a shame that the show even did something a little different!


No kidding. I'm sorta shocked that people are clamoring for Earl to "get back to the list". Ghod forbid a TV show try to be creative instead of formulaic!


----------



## MsFB (Nov 9, 2002)

busyba said:


> No kidding. I'm sorta shocked that people are clamoring for Earl to "get back to the list". Ghod forbid a TV show try to be creative instead of formulaic!


I dont mind creative or different, however I do mind painfully unfunny, as this episode turned out to be.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I was expecting this to be really bad... very cheesy, and unlike the characters to actually get into "creative writing." But I was very surprised by how good it was! I enjoyed it all.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Hasn't Randy mentioned this HR Puffinstuff thing before? I recognize the name, but have never seen it, so I must have heard it somewhere.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

MickeS said:


> Hasn't Randy mentioned this HR Puffinstuff thing before? I recognize the name, but have never seen it, so I must have heard it somewhere.


An episode or two ago he forgot to meet his gang to rob a casino because he was distracted by a week-long Puffinstuff marathon.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

anom said:


> An episode or two ago he forgot to meet his gang to rob a casino because he was distracted by a week-long Puffinstuff marathon.


Well, he was distracted by a Sid & Marty Kroft marathon, but Puffinstuff wasn't mentioned in that episode.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow. I am surprised how many people didn't like it. I was laughing so hard it hurt for most of this episode. Maybe it's funnier if you know the styles they're lampooning more than people did, or maybe I just have bad taste or something, but I had to pause through a lot of it to catch my breath. It just never let up. The only bit I didn't find funny was Joy's, but then, that might be lampooning some style I'm not familiar with.

Anyway, I expected to come to the thread and see a lot of exuberance about all the hot Catalina and Joy scenes sprinkled throughout. Surely that would at least lift things up for some of you? I think we saw more Catalina this week than any other, except maybe the "Jump for Joy" episode, and pretty close to that even.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

anom said:


> An episode or two ago he forgot to meet his gang to rob a casino because he was distracted by a week-long Puffinstuff marathon.


And wasn't he going to buy a "monkey" (like Clint Eastwood) with his share of the loot?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

OMG! That was the best Earl ever! I laughed my ass off!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Wow, I can't believe so many hated this episode. I thought it was great!


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> Go back and catch Darnell's, at least.


+1... and watch all the different background dancing.

chigga chigga chigga chigga


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

It's nice that they feel successful enough to occasionally go out and try completely new things but personally I found this episode particularly un-funny.

Had it been one of the first or second episodes I would have given up on the show.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Wow, I can't believe so many hated this episode. I thought it was great!


Yeah, I'm befuddled by all the hate too. That ep was great! Sure, it wasn't standard _Earl_ fare, but I like it when the writers throw us a curve every now and again. Very reminiscent of the "My Name is Randy" and "My Name is Joy" from last year. Darnell's song & dance was awesome, Joy's cartoon was great (and I agree with whoever said it, very reminiscent of TV Funhouse), and Randy's was hi-larious as well. Catalina's was so-so, but anytime we see Catalina in skimpy clothes is a good thing, so I was okay with it.

Favorite line had to be "The doctors always said I was borderline artistic". Laughed my @$$ off at that one.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Respect the Meat Video

That is the NBC link of the Darnell Video. Gotta watch a quick commercial. But worth it for the Music Video.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Food source with a mother where do I begin.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Favorite line had to be "The doctors always said I was borderline artistic". Laughed my @$$ off at that one.


Mine was Joy telling her kid not to use her thong as an eye patch because he already gotten pink eye.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

stalemate said:


> I have somewhat of an OC personality


Don't call it that.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

other than the Darnell song, I thought it was a very good ep...but I did expect a mixed reaction in the thread...

breaking out into song is never a good idea, as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Chigga, Chigga, Chigga, Chigga Please!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Count me in the camp of loving this episode and stunned at all the hatred for it.

Randy's segment had me laughing constantly and if you know anything about telenovella's, Catalina's was a hoot.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Anubys said:


> other than the Darnell song, I thought it was a very good ep...but I did expect a mixed reaction in the thread...
> 
> breaking out into song is never a good idea, as far as I'm concerned...


that was my favorite part of the episode.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

The Randy story had me gritting my teeth all the way through it. Once they got past that, I enjoyed the rest of the episode.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

Aniketos said:


> Don't call it that.


If it bothers you so much why don't you just cirumvent the post?


----------



## Sir_Q (Jun 27, 2002)

I loved it!


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Aniketos said:


> Don't call it that.


Thanks for the informative and well thought-out post.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

stalemate said:


> Thanks for the informative and well thought-out post.


It's an Arrested Development quote, Crrink got it.

Tobias: "I have the OC Disorder."
Michael: "Don't call it that."

EDIT: Do to the dry nature of the internet, didn't want you to think I was being rude, I can only partially blame you for not have an encyclopedic knowledge of Arrested Development quotes.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

I thought this episode was amusing, but I also realize it's filler. I'm beginning to think that Earl is losing its direction.

If this show really has jumped the shark, there's a debate in my mind whether it's this episode or the one where Earl gets sent to prison that marks the jump point.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

mportuesi said:


> I thought this episode was amusing, but I also realize it's filler. I'm beginning to think that Earl is losing its direction.
> 
> If this show really has jumped the shark, there's a debate in my mind whether it's this episode or the one where Earl gets sent to prison that marks the jump point.


They're probably putting off springing him from prison until Sweeps.

No doubt in a special, supersized, episode.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Aniketos said:


> It's an Arrested Development quote, Crrink got it.
> 
> Tobias: "I have the OC Disorder."
> Michael: "Don't call it that."
> ...


Never seen a single minute of that show. I thought you were being mean.


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

Anubys said:


> other than the Darnell song, I thought it was a very good ep...but I did expect a mixed reaction in the thread...
> 
> breaking out into song is never a good idea, as far as I'm concerned...


Heck, I like musicals. The musical Buffy was the only decent episode of the UPN years, IMHO. But I turned it off in the middle of Darnell's song.

Worst. Episode. Ever.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

stalemate said:


> Never seen a single minute of that show. I thought you were being mean.


I think everyone who registers on this forum needs to receive at least the first season on dvd


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Aniketos said:


> It's an Arrested Development quote, Crrink got it.


Hint: Don't use quotes from failed cult shows.

I tried AD for a few episodes, and found it astoundingly unfunny. Just don't understand the appeal.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Peter000 said:


> Hint: Don't use quotes from failed cult shows.
> 
> I tried AD for a few episodes, and found it astoundingly unfunny. Just don't understand the appeal.


The appeal is that it's astoundingly funny.

I liked this episode. Did not love it.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

I tried this one again tonight. I thought Darnell and Catalina were funny, the Joy and Randy not so much.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

stalemate said:


> I tried this one again tonight. I thought Darnell and Catalina were funny, the Joy and Randy not so much.


I _knew_ the Catalina one was funny if you had a knowledge of telenovelas, but I don't, so I just found it mildly amusing. I could watch Catalina read the phone book and be happy, though.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

NoThru22 said:


> I _knew_ the Catalina one was funny if you had a knowledge of telenovelas, but I don't, so I just found it mildly amusing. I could watch Catalina read the phone book and be happy, though.


As long as she doesn't read it out loud.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

I suppose this episode might have worked if it was any other wacky comedy on the air right now... but _My Name is Earl_ has never struck me as the type of show that's willing to break out into a song and dance routine. I really hope this doesn't set a precedent for the writers, because I hate musical interludes. It breaks the illusion.

And you know they're running out of ideas when they have Earl doing a horribly hackneyed rap like that. I've listened to hip-hop for almost 20 years and I've never heard anybody rap like that. It's uncomfortably not funny.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

flatcurve said:


> I suppose this episode might have worked if it was any other wacky comedy on the air right now... but _My Name is Earl_ has never struck me as the type of show that's willing to break out into a song and dance routine. I really hope this doesn't set a precedent for the writers, because I hate musical interludes. It breaks the illusion.


How about the claymation they did last season, was that realistic enough?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

flatcurve said:


> It breaks the illusion.


You mean like when Randy holds up a sign that says "high def rocks?"


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> You mean like when Randy holds up a sign that says "high def rocks?"


Or when Catalina goes off on someone in Spanish but is actually saying "Thank you to our Spanish-speaking viewers...."


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I can't believe so many people hated this episode. I really liked it. 

I thought stepping into Randy's mind was hilarious. (Wasn't the evil villain one of the circus freaks from last season?) 
Joy's was ok, but not wonderful. (Pretty like Princess Diana with the body of a pornstar  ) 
Darnell's song, FTW! I am going to put that in my MP3 library!
Earl trying to get the gymnast out of his imagination. +1
Joy and Catalina... oooooooooh yeeeeaaah!

I don't see what the big deal is that they don't stick straight to the list. They can't do things from the list forever. Might as well have a few shows like this one to just be funny. I watch MNIE to be entertained. This show did that for me.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

5thcrewman said:


> Chigga, Chigga, Chigga, Chigga Please!


I thought they said "chigga please" at first, but the next time it sounded like "pinch"


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> Darnell's "Respect the Meat" was the bright spot in an otherwise meh episode...


I thought that was the worst one, Randy, & Joy's both funny, Catalina's in third place.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I thought stepping into Randy's mind was hilarious. (Wasn't the evil villain one of the circus freaks from last season?)


I thought it was Jaime Pressley dressed up as Dr. Evil.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

JYoung said:


> I thought it was Jaime Pressley dressed up as Dr. Evil.


No, it was definitely one of the circus people.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

firerose818 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HR_Puffinstuff
> 
> Apparently it was just very surreal and trippy, which is why it fit in well with Randy's imagination.


BTW I reconfirmed that it's all on DVD too... If you've got netflix it's essentially free, so someone may want to check it out.

I thought this Earl episode was interesting. It wasn't great, but wasn't horrible.. I like that they did something different. I love the "artistic" line too.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Darnell's song was unquestionably the best bit. The dancing alone puts it over the top.

The rest of the episode was pretty "meh" for me tho.


----------



## dilorc (Feb 13, 2002)

I'm watching the episode now. It's not that bad. I still think this is a great show. I don't believe that when there is a glimpse of Catalina this board goes into shock, but this episode is panned.

Randy turned into a Katamari!


----------

